# Anybody want to tag along



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Making a short bass trip to yellow in the morning if someone wants to tag along. Launch at daylight fish til 9 or 10 depending on how the fish are cooperating


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a great offer, I would be there if I weren't Shark fishing tomorrow afternoon. Its been years since I fished for Bass.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dammit, wish I wasn't in Wisconsin right now, I'd take ya up on the offer! I actually just got back from fishing smallmouth. We did pretty good wading in the river tonight.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------

